# Marlin 22lr model 7op (papoose) rifle--SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Marlin breakdown model 7op "papoose" 22 lr. With Bushnell scope, 99% condition No manual, or tool (gun can be broke down by hand) C.C. please.$150.00 P.M. please.\\SOLD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sell for $125.00 plus a box of 22lr shells to get ya going.8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sold


----------

